# Puppy bowls!



## Mandyp (May 21, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good water bowl for my 14 week puppy that she will not be able to tip?! Even when she is left alone for half an hour she throws her water bowl over the kitchen. She is never left alone for longer than 3-4 hours but if the weather ever gets warmer I don't like the idea of her not getting water for that time. Thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My friends poo pup is messy with her water bowl, she "paddles" in it with her front paws and scoops all the water out. I think it's hilarious to watch - but it's not me with a constantly wet floor!!
I have a heavy porcelain bowl - which is quiet new, gorgeous to look at (Emma bridgewater)
But Another bowl I use which I got from halfords for £4.99 is a travel water bowl, it has a rim over so it's hard to spill if moved or kicked, but very accessible for the dogs to drink from - just not the best looking bowl! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly used to play with her bowls all the time even her food one she would flip them over so I got some that were in a stand and then she couldn't flip them anymore. Or you could get one like this


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

We have 2 china ones from Pets at home. Oldie has never tipped them.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have some plastic ones that are wide at the bottom they taper out, and there is a little rubber grip...we didnt have puppy bowls...lady has always had the same bowls...when she really wants to she can push the bowls...but she has never tipped them over...her is the link to our bowls http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11592354&lmdn=Category&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

My boyfriends parents use one of these for their dog, it also reduces the amount they spill and dribble anywhere  

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/trav...ProductList=true&ref1=2|Price|15+<=++<=+19.99


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

This is Molly's bowls got them at PetValu


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney did the same - he is 15 weeks now. I got one from M & S.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has two plastic bowls that fit onto a plastic tray. It's impossible for him to move them.....however, Mandy has too little stainless steel bowls that fit into a tiny plastic tray and he has started to drop his kong in her water bowl and then proceeds to move it from the utility room, through the kitchen into the hallway slopping water the whole way. I am not impressed. Max, on the other hand, is extremely pleased with himself!


----------



## Mandyp (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for the useful tips! Will defiantly check them out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

